# Bruges, Belgium?



## starry (Jun 9, 2009)

this is more road or 'cross bike oriented. my wife and i are headed over, and we plan to ride from Bruges, Belgium to the city of Ghent - around 30 miles. Wanted to obviously rent some sweet road or cross bikes and figured it wouldn't be too much of a hassle, given Belgium is the mecca of cross and road riding in Europe. Alas, it seems just "renting" bikes isn't something that really happens there.

i was told you would just need to rent the little city bikes that you can just get at the train stations. Doesn't sound as fun to ride 60 mile roundtrip on an old commuter. 

I don't think i'll get many replies here, but is this really the case? has anyone been to Bruges and been able to rent a nice road bike for a night?

Thanks!


----------



## slick51 (May 6, 2006)

Have you contacted a bike touring company? They may be able to set you up.


----------

